# What does a goat say?



## Presbyterian Deacon

A joke from my eleven year old son:

____________________________________

A cat says, "meow." 

A dog says, "woof." 

A cow says, "moo." 

A bird says, "tweet-tweet."


WHAT DOES A GOAT SAY? ______________________

*

**

***

****

*****

******

*******

"Lord, when saw we thee an hungred, or athirst, or a stranger, or naked, or sick, or in prison, and did not minister unto thee?" 





Apparently he's been reading about the End Times on his own again!


----------



## toddpedlar

Oh, that's Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian




----------



## turmeric




----------



## JohnGill

oh the agony!


----------



## Reformingstudent

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> A joke from my eleven year old son:
> 
> ____________________________________
> 
> A cat says, "meow."
> 
> A dog says, "woof."
> 
> A cow says, "moo."
> 
> A bird says, "tweet-tweet."
> 
> 
> WHAT DOES A GOAT SAY? ______________________
> 
> *
> 
> **
> 
> ***
> 
> ****
> 
> *****
> 
> ******
> 
> *******
> 
> "Lord, when saw we thee an hungred, or athirst, or a stranger, or naked, or sick, or in prison, and did not minister unto thee?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently he's been reading about the End Times on his own again!



 That's cute/ I have to remember that one.


----------



## Grymir




----------

